# Northern lights. Who else enjoys it??



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's a lil of my latest northern lights harvest mm I love the strain very smooth potent smoke!!! Ny avatar pic is from a zip of nl nug run from this harvest Pretty tasty dabs!! Unfortunaly I only had one northern lights plant up in the mix in the last cycle but it gave me lil over 2 zips of dried cured buds Not bad !!!! For a auto flower strain right?


----------



## s1dth3k1d (Sep 8, 2014)

look gorgeous


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 9, 2014)

s1dth3k1d said:


> look gorgeous


Thank you bro


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 9, 2014)

NL is a good strain..been awhile since I popped any....taste is good and buzz is great...i forget what breeder I got them from...been awhile...reason I did not grow it again was they were mold prone outside...bud rot...even in a green house....but a nice strain none the least...also I never did the auto...just the reg one....

your nugs look great...frosty...


----------



## silv3rbull3t (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice, i harvested northern lights auto from vision for my first harvest. In a small cab with a 90 watt led it gave me almost an ounce. The smell of the buds is what gets me, very very sweet with a hint of skunk behind it. Hard hitting indica type buzz. Smoke report is below. Great medicine for anyone who suffers from pain or insomnia.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/auto-northern-lights-grow-smoke-report-vision-seeds-i-think.841150/#post-10800111


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks great. I grew a NL auto from delicious seeds last spring. 80g from a 400w old school Tek lite. Enjoyed it so much I started another 2 weeks ago & its taking off like a bat out of hell. Definitely earned a spot in my rotation.


----------



## IHaveSixCats (Sep 11, 2014)

Tried them last year but the buds were small. Going to try again next year.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Nov 9, 2014)

Tim MacIntyre said:


> Here's a lil of my latest northern lights harvest mm I love the strain very smooth potent smoke!!! Ny avatar pic is from a zip of nl nug run from this harvest Pretty tasty dabs!! Unfortunaly I only had one northern lights plant up in the mix in the last cycle but it gave me lil over 2 zips of dried cured buds Not bad !!!! For a auto flower strain right?


Which seed company did you go with? I'm thinking of a low smell auto strain for my current situation. NL auto would be a good choice for me. Was the smell muted with this strain?


----------



## vro (Nov 10, 2014)

IHaveSixCats said:


> Tried them last year but the buds were small. Going to try again next year.


are you sure it was real nl5? they have huge buds. its a staple for a lot of modern strains today to.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 10, 2014)

i smoked northern lights a while ago it tasted fucking awesome, best tasting weed i ever smoked


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 10, 2014)

Nugs look tasty chap, must Confess I've always found northern lights a bit 'vanilla' . But that's the beauty of so many strains there's something for everyone .


----------



## JetDro (Nov 10, 2014)

Have a Cab of Sensi Star NL 
3 weeks into flower Right now....they look nice


----------



## Ovibird (Nov 15, 2014)

Just cut down 4 northern lights yesterday. Huge colas. Great yields from these. I'm very excited to see how they smoke. I have another 4 in veg right now. Gonna pick the best and try my hand at cloning


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Nov 16, 2014)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Which seed company did you go with? I'm thinking of a low smell auto strain for my current situation. NL auto would be a good choice for me. Was the smell muted with this strain?


It was delicious seeds. Sry I took so long been busy


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Nov 17, 2014)

Tim MacIntyre said:


> Here's a lil of my latest northern lights harvest mm I love the strain very smooth potent smoke!!! Ny avatar pic is from a zip of nl nug run from this harvest Pretty tasty dabs!! Unfortunaly I only had one northern lights plant up in the mix in the last cycle but it gave me lil over 2 zips of dried cured buds Not bad !!!! For a auto flower strain right?


I loved the "old" Northern Lights...the genetics that rose to prominence in the 1980s...

The Northern Lights seeds I've grown in the past few years have fallen way short of the stuff from the 1980s...


----------



## puffy77 (Nov 17, 2014)

ive got 4 nl on the go planning topping the lbh style with lst andthen scrog theyre in 5 gals and under 600 hps in a 4 by 4 by 6ft using biobizz line as my second run any tips?


Ovibird said:


> Just cut down 4 northern lights yesterday. Huge colas. Great yields from these. I'm very excited to see how they smoke. I have another 4 in veg right now. Gonna pick the best and try my hand at cloning


----------



## Ovibird (Nov 18, 2014)

Tips?? Not really? I topped the hell out of em and a lot of lst. Vegged off 5 weeks and little nutes. They thrived. Big thick buds.


----------



## Ovibird (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Honeycomb Bong.com (Nov 19, 2014)

Northern Lights is also one of my favorite strains. I remember that i smoked the first time, it was Northern Lights. The high came on sooooo strong and I knew immediately why they calling the strain: 'Northern Lights'. All the colors in the room where so intens that it looked like the northern light. Does anyone has de same experience?


----------



## Ovibird (Nov 19, 2014)

Puts me too sleep. Right out.


----------

